# TSX seating problems



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I recently worked up a 110gr tsx load for my 270wsm and even though it shot well I'm haveing a problem with seating the bullets. They go in nice and tight until the banded section gets into the case neck. Once they are in that far the bullets will only hold firmly if the edge of the case mouth is on top of any one of the bands. If it is sets over one of the grooves the bullet is easliy moved by hand. I'm full length sizeing my cases and I haven't had this problem with "regular" bullets. Any suggestions?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Seat the bullet so it's on a band and test for accuracy. If accuracy is good shoot it that way. Another option might be Bushing dies and squeezing the neck a bit tighter, of course that may change your pressure curve (as may the deeper seating).


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have seen this with the hornday bullets when seating to the cannalure. The cannalure on the bullets is for crimping. I don't have experience with the TSX, so I don't know if crimping those would work for you or not. My recommendation would be to seat it to a depth where it doesn't need crimping, if that is possible. I don't like to crimp. The hornady bullets mentioned above were reloads for a friend. Try seating them at a depth where they are inbetween cannalures.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Use a bushing die and solve your problem. What make of die are you using. If it is not a Redding die get one and if it still continues to happen then buy a bushing die which Redding makes some of the best. :sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Upon closer examination of my cases it appears that the mouth of the case is the proper diameter but further down inside it's a little bit bigger. I don't know what is causing this but I think I'll call Lee and see if they can tell me what's going on. I have an RCBS neck sizer comeing sometime this week. I'm curious to see if that will do the trick

All that aside, I tested my 110gr TSX loads and the winner of the day was 66.5gr of IMR-4350. I don't have a chronograph so I don't know how fast it's going but I'd estimate this load to be in the high 3400s or maybe (if I'm lucky) the low 3500s. It put all seven shots (two fouling shots plus five more for group) inside an inch at 100yds. to my surprise it grouped just a half inch lower than winchesters 130gr ballistic silver tip load so if I ever have to shoot factory ammo it wont be a big deal. During my 300yd testing I found that my rifle shot its best after around ten rounds had been put thru it. Then it cosistently made 1-1.5 inch groups on my 300yd targets (that blew my mind). Sighted in 2.5" high at 100 the bullets printed perfectly dead on at 300. Once I get my next order of bullets I'm going to shoot at 400 yards and also do some penetration comparison testing againced the 130gr winchester load.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

When you shoot at 400yds and find what actual drop is you should be able to use a ballistics program to back into your actual velocity. The further you shoot and have accurate drop numbers, the more accurate the velocity esimation will be. I fiddled with a program a bit this AM and 2.6" high will put you dead on @ 300yds if the bullet is traveling 3500fps. Drop @ 400yds should be 8.7" if the 3500fps is correct.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

That's kinda' how I got my fps estimation. I used the hornady vol. 2 manual (the one that has the trajectories of thier bullets at different fps) and the bullet drop table for a hornady 110gr hollow point at 3500 looked pretty close to the results I got, but as you mentioned, I need to shoot at 400yds to make sure.


----------

